# Fun with waterslide decals



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

All of these designs were done with waterslide decals, printed on an old crappy laser printer.

The layouts were made using Apple's free "Pages" app and some images taken from google.

Obviously, it only prints in black tones, but that makes it more fun to find ways to be creative.

The Pink Trans Am is the 1981 Inventions
The Poisoned Apple is the EQD Hoof
Causal Paradox is the EQD Disaster Transport Jr.
The Cooler King is the Hudson Broadcast


----------



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

This is my EQD Data Corruptor

The photos don't show it very well, but it's painted with candy apple sparkle.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2019)

love the LED position for the Poisoned Apple.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 29, 2019)

These are so great. Really nice work!


----------



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

zgrav said:


> love the LED position for the Poisoned Apple.



For that one I drilled out the apple, then poured epoxy in the hole to create a lens. That’s a 3mm led.


----------



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

This is "Dave." One of my earlier pedals. Rough around the edges, but who cares.

It's a jext telez white pedal.

The graphics were lifted from "2001: A Space Odyssey."
In the movie, Stanley Kubrick created the HAL prop with an LED mounted behind a Nikon wide angle lens. This is my attempt at a mini HAL, mounting an LED behind a wide angle iPhone lens that I couldn't use anymore.


----------



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know why my wife thinks I'm making too many pedals...

This is my Abyss build that I just finished, and my EDQ Arrows to bring the wild ruckus.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 29, 2019)

These all look great!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful work


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2019)

Amazing stuff.  Certainly shows off the potential for the black waterslide decals.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 29, 2019)

She just needs to understand that you need an outlet for all that creativity.  And what better canvas than an aluminum box with knobs?

Oh wait...I just told that to MY wife and she told the dog to bite me.


----------

